# Walnut Lid Pencil Box



## JonLanier (Jul 13, 2016)

Birthday Present for my wife. Months ago she told me that if I ever needed an idea for a gift. To get her the new coloring books and pencils (can be found in Barnes & Noble). New thing I guess? I wasn’t thrill with just getting that for her. So our boys bought the pencils and books. I decided to make the box.

9 1/2” x 6 1/2” x 2 1/4” 
Figured Walnut for sliding lid and bottom.
Maple for the sides.
2 quarter inch rare earth magnents to keep it closed.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 13, 2016)

Like it! Where are the magnets? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonLanier (Jul 13, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Like it! Where are the magnets? Chuck


On the box itself it is on the open end. One the lid it is on the bottom at that same end where they match up. 1/4 magnets. I want to 'hide' them but was running out of time before her birthday. They are for the most part hidden... unless you pull the lid all the way off. Which will probably be rare.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 13, 2016)

Very nice figured walnut. I'm sure she will love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2016)

Very nice box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 13, 2016)

Jon,
Very nice box. I really like the walnut

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 14, 2016)

Very nice!! I'm sure she will love it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JonLanier (Jul 15, 2016)

So you know... she did love it.


----------

